# Bahrain, Egypt, Saudi Arabia, and Yemen Cut ties with Qatar



## ThunderHorse (Jun 5, 2017)

Over support of extremism: Saudi Arabia, U.A.E., Bahrain and Egypt Cut Diplomatic Ties With Qatar

Pot Kettle Black with some of these players!


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 5, 2017)

Was just reading that.  Makes me wonder if some of these players are finally waking up that their society brought this upon us.


----------



## Poccington (Jun 5, 2017)

Saudi Arabia have got to be taking the piss!?


----------



## CQB (Jun 5, 2017)

Maybe, but it's solid bloc of countries. I don't know enough yet to really make a call either way but it looks on the face of it to be a Saudi/Iran thing.


----------



## AWP (Jun 5, 2017)

Yet no one's cut ties with Pakistan....
-----
Qatar supporting terrorism is no more news than "asbestos gives you cancer."


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jun 5, 2017)

Add Yemen to this and apparently air and land borders have been closed.  Qatari citizens in those named states have been told they have three weeks to get out.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 5, 2017)

Saw on the news that they are stockpiling food already.


----------



## CQB (Jun 5, 2017)

Happy Ramadan! We're all brothers...FFS. :-"


----------



## AWP (Jun 5, 2017)

Good thing we don't have a major command and control facility or anything in Qatar....


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 5, 2017)

AWP said:


> Good thing we don't have a major command and control facility or anything in Qatar....


Good thing we can fly food in.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Jun 6, 2017)

In Qatar you could be on the road to that famous mall with the roller coaster in it (whatever the fuck its called) and look into the other lane and see an SUV with Taliban flags streaming at the front end of the vehicle on both sides. They (Talibs and other VEOs) vacation in Qatar.

One thing is for certain - no terrorist or extremist ever fucks around in a wealthy Arab nation. The shit that would happen to you and your family would make Saddam look like a tickle-specialist.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 6, 2017)

The Hate Ape said:


> In Qatar you could be on the road to that famous mall with the roller coaster in it (whatever the fuck its called) and look into the other lane and see an SUV with Taliban flags streaming at the front end of the vehicle on both sides. They (Talibs and other VEOs) vacation in Qatar.
> 
> One thing is for certain - no terrorist or extremist ever fucks around in a wealthy Arab nation. The shit that would happen to you and your family would make Saddam look like a tickle-specialist.



That's Villagio in Doha. The wife's been there.



CQB said:


> Happy Ramadan! We're all brothers...FFS. :-"



Mossad has been taking advantage of inter-Arab bickering, Muslim sect schisms and terrorist group disharmony for 70 years. Israel owes its existence to those disconnects. And it's been a fact of life since before The Prophet of God took his first crap in the desert.

May it continue always.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jun 7, 2017)

So Turkey has a mutual aid treaty with Qatar.  The Turkish Parliament has approved a troop deployment to Qatar: Turkish parliament approves troop deployment in Qatar


----------



## Phoenix15 (Jun 8, 2017)

I imagine its easier to identify state sponsors of Sunni VEOs (Qatar) than it is to identify private sponsors.

Any idea which Arab state has the largest amount of private donations flowing from citizens to jihadist groups? Any way to quantify private financial support vs. state sponsored financial support in terms of percentages? 

I know these are questions that the most proficient intelligence agencies probably struggle with but just wanted to see what this community has to say.


----------



## AWP (Jun 23, 2017)

This is awesome. Kind of a "screw you" and to show the world that they really want to resolve the issue. I love it.

Qatar's neighbors issue steep list of demands to end crisis



> WASHINGTON (AP) — Saudi Arabia and other Arab countries that have cut ties to Qatar issued a steep list of demands Thursday to end the crisis, insisting that their Persian Gulf neighbor shutter Al-Jazeera, cut back diplomatic ties to Iran and sever all ties with the Muslim Brotherhood.
> 
> In a 13-point list — presented to the Qataris by Kuwait, which is helping mediate the crisis — the countries also demand an end to Turkey’s military presence in Qatar. The Associated Press obtained a copy of the list in Arabic from one of the countries involved in the dispute.





> They are also demanding that Qatar hand over all individuals who are wanted by those four countries for terrorism; stop funding any extremist entities that are *designated as terrorist groups by the U.S.*
> 
> The Iran provisions in the document say Qatar must shut down diplomatic posts in Iran, kick out from Qatar any members of Iran’s elite Revolutionary Guard, and only conduct trade and commerce with Iran *that complies with U.S. sanctions*.



The bold emphasis is mine. I love tying the demands to US-determined lists. I agree with the US designations and sanctions, but I find it interesting that's part of the deal to end the crisis. The paranoid will view this as US meddling rather than a benchmark supported by their fellow Muslims.

It is almost like they are picking a fight with Qatar and/or Iran.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 23, 2017)

AWP said:


> This is awesome. Kind of a "screw you" and to show the world that they really want to resolve the issue. I love it.
> 
> Qatar's neighbors issue steep list of demands to end crisis
> 
> ...



1) Get tired of someone's shit
2) Make provocative moves/statements
3) Produce ridiculous list of demands you know they can never meet
4) Act offended and react with violence when demands not met
5) Profit


----------



## Il Duce (Jun 23, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> 1) Get tired of someone's shit
> 2) Make provocative moves/statements
> 3) Produce ridiculous list of demands you know they can never meet
> 4) Act offended and react with violence when demands not met
> 5) Profit



Sometimes support forms just write themselves...


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 23, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> 1) Get tired of someone's shit
> 2) Make provocative moves/statements
> 3) Produce ridiculous list of demands you know they can never meet
> 4) Act offended and react with violence when demands not met
> 5) Profit


What violence do you see Saudi committing?


----------

